# Another new guy.



## UncleGus (Apr 4, 2000)

Eric, Just ordered the CD's. Can't wait. (BTW - You always seem to be very supportive and responsive to folks that post. That is assuring)I seem to have higher anxiety symptoms and deal better with my gut symptoms. For example I get light-headed/dizzy, shaky, tense, and a general feeling of unease. How long did it take to see a general reduction in your symptoms (I seem to remember you having these types of problems too)? Is there a better time of day for you? Were you able to target certain symptom triggers?Thanks!


----------



## irisheyeosully (May 21, 2002)

Hi Uncle Gus! I am thinking of sending for the tapes(need to put aside a couple of bucks first).I want to wish you luck-please keep us posted on your success with them.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi UncleGus, good luck with the tapes!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Uncle Gus Welcome







The best time of day for me to listen was right before bed at night. I used headphones and a portable tape player. I found the best thing about this program is you don't have to do ANYthing but listen. I had some trouble initially because I was "trying" too hard. LOL The best thing is just to listen and Not try actually.If you read this link here it may answer some of your questions. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000885 This will also explain quite a bit too. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=000732 Much success to you and enjoy the journey!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Unclegus, I am glad your giving them a try.







Thanks for the kind words.I did have those types of troubles. Serotonin is an issue in IBS and those problems can stem from its dyregulation in IBS as well as the condition wearing you down. I am 85 percent better after the tapes and that has held strong now for three years, although I also have inncorporated self hypnosis, using what I learned from the tapes into my daily life.It verys from person to person on how long it takes. This makes gradula changes to the person. For me the first week I was sleeping better and half way through sympotms were getting better and by the time I was down I was a new person. However, some people have gotten better a month or more after they finnished, the HT keeps working after your done also. So I cannot answer the question for you, only my experience. I will however help guide you through so you get the most out of the Hypnotherapy. When you start doing it also it will be easier to understand. They are relaxing and easy to listen to. I also suggest reading through the information on the forum here. IT is set for 30 day topics, but you can change that and view all topics and there is a ton of information on everything really. The HT targeted all my symptoms, its basically working on some root issues in IBS and for the most part the HT seems to be tailor made to treat IBS, both physically and mentally. If you have any specific questions I would be happy to answer them for you. I have posted to the forum here a lot of the technical info on it and others have posted thier experiences also so you know. Hope that helps. Sleep and anxiety are usally the first things they work on when you get started for most.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I just wanted to say hi.







The first thing I noticed was a change in attitude (and believe me when I say I have a negative one







). I'd say I started noticing about 4 weeks into the program, but this is very personal. However, the first thing is starting and you are well on your way.


----------

